# What is the best vinyl for heat transfer



## peteyf (Oct 29, 2009)

I am new to the vinyl cutting world. I just bought a PCut 630 (don't have a clue how to use). Which vinyl do you find is the easiest to use when doing heat transfers I bought some Siser Easy Weed. Is this good, or is there something better 
How about vinyl for signs I heard Oracal 651 was good...but it seems really expensive. Is there something that is just as good, but maybe cheaper?
One more thingwhat about the film you use to back up your vinyl for signs. What is that calledand what type should I use
Thanks for your help


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say you just need to buy some small quantities of different products to test. I prefer Thermo-flex plus for heat transfer vinyl. I also use Oracle 651, but have not tested a lot of different sign vinyls. The only other sign vinyl I tested would not cut very well without peeling up.


----------



## peteyf (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for your input. Where do you get ThermoFlex Plus from? Do they have good prices?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out beacon graphics...where are you located? I am sure there is a local place that sells. I buy my supplies from Midwest Supply.


----------



## peteyf (Oct 29, 2009)

I live in Alpharetta GA


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

My place does not have a location close to you. You should be able to find some kind of local location. I would start by calling suppliers of products that you want, for example call Specialty Materials (thermoflex) and ask if they have some place close to you that sells there product or if they will sell direct. I have also order from beacon graphics, so you could always check out them.


----------



## peteyf (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

My last order I used Imprintables, they are a sponsor on this site.
I ordered 3 rolls of Eco-film and they only charged me $5.00 shipping, and I received my order very fast.
Look for them under the preferred vendor section.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I use imprintables too for heat transfer stuff. The spectra-cut and spectra-cut II are nice vinyls and have a screen printed look.

651 is a great all around vinyl for signs. 751 is a little thinner and is a little more "high class", and also works well for applying on curves or around rivets, etc. - I've used 651 on 99% of my sign/decal jobs and never had a problem.

I've used signwarehouse for sign vinyl and transfer paper.


----------



## Goffredo Tone (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello guys!

I recently bought one because I plan to make my own heat transfer designs for clothing and the vinyl cutter I got didn't give me a program and the one they did give me which is called sign go and that don't work I installed the cutter to my computer but I don't know how to cut anything.I need help..Vinyl banner


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

What cutter did you buy?


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I prefer Multicut from Jotopaper.com, but Thermoflex is solid as well. Either of these come in 20" wide rolls that will often save you money if you can design your stuff to fit two designs side by side. Easy Weed/Eco Film is not a bad choice either, but only comes in 15" wide rolls.


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

peteyf said:


> I live in Alpharetta GA



Look at JSI Signs in Atlanta they have always been good to me, plus they ship next day if you are in state. You can also go pick up if you want they are nice people and very helpful.

Mike


----------



## peteyf (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the information


----------

